# MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi all,
is there eney DYI on how to swap a 1.8t for a vr6.
I'm in need for the wires diagrams or things to so it can be a smooth
swap..thanks to all


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (memoryred gti)*

1) post car on autotrader.com (or other classifieds of choice)
2) locate buyer and sell car
3) buy VR6
Considering your trying to do something which VW actually sold I wouldnt bother trying to reinvent the wheel per say.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (Boostin20v)*

why downgrade? 
i agree with stu if you need to go slower


----------



## pugnet (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (VW1990CORRADO)*

Why downgrade!!!
there is no downgrade on that. think about it:
vr -amayzing sound
1.8T -except the litle DV sound, nothing else
vr ain't a 4 banger no more, more power on the output, put a turbo or a supercharge or even go N/A with ITB's or carbs, you get something that you will never be able to dream about it with your 1.8T.
Use to have 1.8T 352WHp using a T3/T4 60 trim stage 3 wheel, and sorry about it, but more fun driving a stock VR.

remember a couple years back, everyone was doing 16V swap. then it was the VR time, then 1.8T, and now everyone is comming back to VR and they are using turbo's or superchargers to get there car mooving. so if it was a downgrade, I don't think that people would use them again.
BTW Boris,I have a PDF file now, with all the VW wiring. I will send it to you via msn ro e-mail
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah seriously.. 2.8T has way more potential than 1.8T


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (Wheel Man 4life)*

oh where in the thread did he mention T? takes a whole lotta lute to make a vr faster than evan a CHIPPED ko3 1.8t....








i am not a 1.8t elitest either, i have a 317whp 1.8t and in the process of building a mk2 vr6. the engine should have been available stock in those.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (VW1990CORRADO)*

He didn't.. I'm just agreeing that a VR swap isn't a downgrade.
The VR also drives a lot smoother and stock vs stock has more power than the 1.8t (assuming your not comparing a 2000 VR to a 2005 1.8t etc..
And then like I said.. it really does have more potential in the long run.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (pugnet)*

thanks for your replys..but i need help here not opinion thank you all
B.T.W. the vr is going in a beetle so you all know...


----------



## .EvilVento. (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T TO VR6 SWAP (memoryred gti)*

your gonna need , engine tranny and wire loom as well as the intsrument cluster(i can't get a solid answer on this one) , coolent lines etc , the swap should be straight forward as the car is not imoIII , take 1.8t with tranny out , take the harness out out the fuse block , 
after you have the new harness for the vr plug it in to the fuse block drop the vr in and fab the exhust . plug harness on to motor . attach lines and so on should be cake to do
the NB chasis is bassed on the the mk4 golf/jetta chasis , so the sub frame and what not will work , you might run into a problem wiht the ecu , but you might be able to use the vr one and a vag com to recode it . 
NB with a VR is cool, also as the heads are the same on any 12v( the main differance is the intake manifold ) get an older block and build it massage the head and so on , the vr is 95lbs or so heaver and that hanging over the frount wheels and you will have a few less ponys then a stock 1.8t . ( yes the vr is a 170hp motor , though i usaly see a 150-160 hp on the dyno, where as the 1.8t says 150 but is usally a bit higher )


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

ahh NB swap is different - sounds like fun!
you should be able to run the OE NB cluster with the VR6's ECU as long as both cars are runnng the same immo verson.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

search for BigBlockBug, he's done the VR6 swap into a NB all ready, and should be a plethora of knowledge for any of your questions...

Mike


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Blk95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95VR6* »_search for BigBlockBug, he's done the VR6 swap into a NB all ready, and should be a plethora of knowledge for any of your questions...

Mike

he is at Eurojet.
he has a 24v VR6 in his beetle. its killer. R32 exhaust, coils, etc etc.
the car is NUTS. much more character than a 1.8t


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

Saw your car this morning, I am sure Dan will take care of it for you.


----------

